# Babycurus jacksoni?



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi.

I have seen Babycurus jacksoni for sale and really like the look of them, but have found out that a Dwa License is needed to keep them

Is there any scorps out there that are easy to get hold of, that are a small interesting looking sp?

Thanks,:2thumb:


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

Yeah our wonderful government has seen fit to ban masses of scores from certain family's rather than single sp. if it was down to venom potency the jacksoni wouldn't be on the list. If you're looking at keeping a Scorpion for the first time then you can't go wrong with a desert hairy in my eyes. Decent size and fairly active.


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi yeah, I was not aware they were until I saw an old post on them.

To be honest I like the smaller sp of scorps, so wondered what ones were about? 

cheers


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

B. jacksoni are really nice looking scorpions, and are often recommended by US and EU as great first scorpions. Unfortunately, the laws here don't allow you to keep them, unless you're willing to go through the huge effort and expense of applying for a DWA licence.

If you are after something vaguely similar there are a few species to look out for.

Liocheles spp. are small/very small scorpions that are often found living together under the peeled bark of trees. L. australasiae is also parthenogenic which is really interesting. However, they looking nothing like B. jacksoni and are pretty inactive, although they are still pretty awesome IMO.

Vaejovis/Hoffmannius spp. are great. Again, they are small, not as tiny as the Liocheles but not as large as B. jacksoni. They can live communally, are very fiesty, reasonably active and some species, such as V. carolinianus, share similiarish habits in how they live i.e. can be found under the peeled bark of trees, under shed leaves/bark on forest floor.

If you just want a small species of scorpion, there are quite a few around at the moment from various UK suppliers.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Take your pick >>>>  HERE <<<<


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks will look into it:2thumb:


----------

